
Google Chrome and the future of Virtual Reality - lurchpop
http://wemo.io/google-chrome-and-the-future-of-virtual-reality-interview-with-531
======
softdev12
The article says "That’s where Brandon Jones comes in. He is the one (and
only) person at Google working on VR support for Google Chrome." This doesn't
seem right, that google only has 1 person working on VR for Chrome. You'd
think there would be an entire team working on such an important technology.
They should move the Glass Team over to help out.

~~~
untog
Not really. It isn't going to be that important until the hardware is both
affordable and ubiquitous. So they can afford to take the software development
side slowly.

~~~
bobajeff
Even then it won't be important until it's actually useful. VR hasn't actually
proven to have demand beyond the enthusiast crowd. Right now it's just a
solution looking for a problem, some gimmick that companies are jumping on to
look ready for the next thing. Let alone the fact that 3D content hadn't
exactly exploded on the web yet.

~~~
bduerst
I've used Google cardboard, and while it's true most of the apps are a
gimmick, the youtube VR app is downright awesome.

If I had a VR unit with an elastic head strap (cardboard has none) I would
watch youtube with that over any other medium of consumption.

It makes me wish I could code in that interface too. Rather than buying three
expensive monitors, you can have six or sixty in front of you at any moment.

------
dmritard96
Are there any popular (as popular as it could be) building blocks for 3d
webpages? It seems like right now I would need to use canvas?

~~~
moron4hire
Actually, that is something I'm actively working on:
[https://github.com/capnmidnight/Psychologist.js](https://github.com/capnmidnight/Psychologist.js)

------
noursemiller
I feel pretty confident we will see a re-distribution of resources at google
towards VR as more commercially-facing devices get released. The Gear VR is
the first product and we will see a relatively large number of mobile and
thethered devices come out in 2015.

